# hometown hero KILLIN' it on the world stage



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea if the first 90% of it isn't rad enough, the last 2 clips will make your balls shrink (I suspect even girls who snowboard will feel this).


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

great riding, great snow, great terrain

very interesting... he was holding a drone and let it go at 1:25 and it took off into the sky.. then outruns an avy at 1:43. not so lucky at 1:58

Edit: I get that was Basich doing the drone thing


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Wasn't that Mike Basich in the last 2 clips?

Regardless, sick segment, I need to get a copy of that vid.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep, basich at the end. Dig JRobs ender tho, 1/pillow/9 is dope as shit

it's a treat to even get to see him riding this much, if you even glimpse him on the Big it's just that, a glimpse..he gone


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

CassMT said:


> yep, basich at the end. Dig JRobs ender tho, 1/pillow/9 is dope as shit
> 
> it's a treat to even get to see him riding this much, if you even glimpse him on the Big it's just that, a glimpse..he gone


Insane.
But not a 9. 
But still insane


----------

